
School district's plan to stop shooters: Arming students with a bucket of rocks - ytNumbers
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/This-school-district-s-plan-to-stop-shooters-12777852.php
======
jmartrican
I think a shooter can just run behind a desk to block the rocks then poke the
gun out to shoot. I agree doing something so that they are not passive
targets. But I wonder if there is something better. I think high powered
mace/pepper spray foams and bombs. Maybe the chemical agents with the rocks
will do it.

~~~
wmeredith
I am also curious about a chemical deterrent in this situation. What about
bear spray? It’s basically a fire extinguisher that shoots mace/pepper spray.

------
flyingfences
If only someone could invent a device that throws small metal rocks at high
speeds...

------
nan0
Is this a cheaper substitute for having armed guards and metal detectors or a
preferred tactic instead?

------
ineedasername
At first glance, and as a last line of defense, that is a less bad idea than
many others.

